# Skyrim



## N a t (May 24, 2017)

Anybody still like to play Skyrim? I play on and off, but I recently started again. I had my character live in Anise's cabin after they had a super scary fight to the death. My Dunmer slept in the bed there for a while, and when she woke up there were some freaking hired thugs in the cabin with her, and I had to run for the hills. Literally. As a low level with no possessions, I had to sit on a high rock and burn them all to death with flames. Their contract said that they has been hired by Moira, who I presume to be the vampire that I attacked but failed to kill, whom also gave me Sanguine Vampiris, which i failed to cure, and now I am a homeless vampire dunmer who keeps getting **** on.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 24, 2017)

I'm playing Assassin's Creed at the moment. Same difference, right?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Well since I had to do like 3 playthroughs to get all the achievements no, not touching that more in my life lol. I really liked it when I could enjoy it though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2017)

I loooved the Skyrim Special Edition on the Xbox. The mods made it so much fun. However, I downloaded so many that now my game crashes frequently. I've spent hours just on configuring my loading order and deleting mods, but it still crashes at times. Would love to get back into it if I could avoid that from happening.


----------



## FancyThat (May 31, 2017)

I play just to try new mods occasionally but I might get back into it properly at some point, it's one of my favourite games and third favourite Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## wynn (May 31, 2017)

I looooove Skyrim! I have the special edition for Xbox One and I play it frequently. Mods make the game much more fun.


----------



## mogyay (May 31, 2017)

i just started a new playthrough actually, the first time in years, it's so nice rediscovering it! my only issue is how glitchy it can get, i've had to reload a dozen times, it can get annoying


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

mogyay said:


> i just started a new playthrough actually, the first time in years, it's so nice rediscovering it! my only issue is how glitchy it can get, i've had to reload a dozen times, it can get annoying



this and the pc/steam version is buggy as heck, especially if you want a certain achievement since if one thing goes wrong you have to do it all again p much, or at least those tasks.


----------



## Raul (May 31, 2017)

Skyrim, along with Majora's Mask, Is one of those game i just keep going back to year after year. The sound of an arrow loosing during a cinematic shot is one of the most therapeutic sounds in gaming, even when the arrow misses the mark by a country mile.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 2, 2017)

I have started back up playing it, now that my boyfriend is playing more on his computer I've been playing it more. I've only ever played Vanilla on the PS3 but I really enjoy it, I love exploring and collecting everything ever, like at my Whiterun home in the chest in the alchemy room I have SO MANY things, I'll become over-cumbered and take a strength potion just to get home so I can toss all my stuff into it. 

It's my second time playing because I had started a character on my mom's PS3 but we had to delete the files to download different stuff but now thankfully this game wont be deleted as it's on our own PS3, I do own the Legendary Edition on Steam and hopefully one day I'll have a computer that's good enough to play it on and try out mods. I love how immersive the world is and continuing to discover new places. I just became Blood-Kin the other day and immediately had to pay them gold because I went at night so I got in trouble for being in their house...

I'm looking forward to playing it on Legendary also because I want to be able to build a house and have kids and stuff as well as all the other really neat things that comes along with it, and the fact that now it will be the remastered version as well so better graphics too.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> this and the pc/steam version is buggy as heck, especially if you want a certain achievement since if one thing goes wrong you have to do it all again p much, or at least those tasks.



it's such a petty reason to stop playing a game but i remember in my last file i couldn't complete one really insignificant quest because one of the key people got stuck in a loading zone so it remained in my quest lodger forever and it drove me so crazy that i just completely stopped playing it


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

my sister plays it a lot but ive bever been able to get into it. first time i tried it i went up to a hen and tried to pet it and a bunch of villagers thought i was trying to steal it or w/e so they killed me and i had no idea how to defend myself. after that i havent rly played more of it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

mogyay said:


> it's such a petty reason to stop playing a game but i remember in my last file i couldn't complete one really insignificant quest because one of the key people got stuck in a loading zone so it remained in my quest lodger forever and it drove me so crazy that i just completely stopped playing it



I am already mad that I have a quest stuck as well, after marrying Stenvar I got the quest "Visit your spouses home" and he lives at Candlehearth so I went there with him and tried talking to him to see if it would trigger as completed but it didn't... so I went to all of MY homes and tried, but it didn't work, so I told him the whole "We should part ways" and went to go see him at Candlehearth to pick him back up, still no trigger. Well now it's sometime later and Stenvar sadly died at the hands of a TON of wizards that I didn't feel like re-loading to kill again after getting through the building and seeing he was no longer behind me... So I forever have that quest stuck and it really bothers me, and makes me sad too cause I do miss him. =[ He made me so many pies.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am already mad that I have a quest stuck as well, after marrying Stenvar I got the quest "Visit your spouses home" and he lives at Candlehearth so I went there with him and tried talking to him to see if it would trigger as completed but it didn't... so I went to all of MY homes and tried, but it didn't work, so I told him the whole "We should part ways" and went to go see him at Candlehearth to pick him back up, still no trigger. Well now it's sometime later and Stenvar sadly died at the hands of a TON of wizards that I didn't feel like re-loading to kill again after getting through the building and seeing he was no longer behind me... So I forever have that quest stuck and it really bothers me, and makes me sad too cause I do miss him. =[ He made me so many pies.



That does suck , I remember playing the base game on Xbox 360 and the same thing happened to me. It's an easy fix on PC and now Xbox one (maybe PS4 as well idk) if you don't mind commands/mods but on older gen consoles you need to ask those spouses without a proper home to move to your home first iirc and visit them there then the quest completes.

I mostly play ESO on PS4 these days, so far I haven't run into any quest glitches.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> That does suck , I remember playing the base game on Xbox 360 and the same thing happened to me. It's an easy fix on PC and now Xbox one (maybe PS4 as well idk) if you don't mind commands/mods but on older gen consoles you need to ask those spouses without a proper home to move to your home first iirc and visit them there then the quest completes.
> 
> I mostly play ESO on PS4 these days, so far I haven't run into any quest glitches.



I am pretty sure after Candlehearth didn't work I invited him to live at my Riften home and when I left him there for a mission and came back it still didn't trigger? Now I am kind of sad I didn't marry Mjoll, even though Stenvar will always be my #1 Bae. I was so sad when he died but it took me forever to get through that place, and I honestly never thought he'd die, I mean I thought I lost him countless times. Once we were fighting a dragon in a field and it tossed him and I figured he was dead because he didn't come running back, so I killed the dragon and went looking for his corpse so I could get my stuff back and over a hill he was killing off like three saber-cats? I was just like wtf Stenvar. XD


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am pretty sure after Candlehearth didn't work I invited him to live at my Riften home and when I left him there for a mission and came back it still didn't trigger? Now I am kind of sad I didn't marry Mjoll, even though Stenvar will always be my #1 Bae. I was so sad when he died but it took me forever to get through that place, and I honestly never thought he'd die, I mean I thought I lost him countless times. Once we were fighting a dragon in a field and it tossed him and I figured he was dead because he didn't come running back, so I killed the dragon and went looking for his corpse so I could get my stuff back and over a hill he was killing off like three saber-cats? I was just like wtf Stenvar. XD



Lol he's tough I guess  but in the end many wizards overpowered . You need to ask them to move to your house first before anywhere else iirc, like when they ask where should we live pick your house, unless they own a property then you can safely move into there's. I married Revyn Sadri and could move into his shop first time no problem but with Roggi I think I got the bug. Mjoll is nice but I couldn't take her away from that guy who follows her around like a lost puppy lol. I did marry Aela once.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Lol he's tough I guess  but in the end many wizards overpowered . You need to ask them to move to your house first before anywhere else iirc, like when they ask where should we live pick your house, unless they own a property then you can safely move into there's. I married Revyn Sadri and could move into his shop first time no problem but with Roggi I think I got the bug. Mjoll is nice but I couldn't take her away from that guy who follows her around like a lost puppy lol. I did marry Aela once.



I don't know what happened but Aerin doesn't follow us, I heard you get him as a free follower with her, but he isn't there when I take her. From what I read Mjoll and Stenvar are some of the best fighters, I let Mjoll go because she kept killing people I was brawling with so I have Lydia just to carry my stuff, I have her in good armor but with a crap weapon so I still get the XP, I'm surprised she hasn't died yet especially since I brought her to Blackreach and before I've lost her when she fell off one of the tall buildings and I could never find her body? That's always the worst because I always use them as a mule to carry all my crap. XD Once I get a decent computer I'm getting the hot vampire chick as a wife, I've seen good things. =D

Here's a really funny guide I found for Spouses that I used to pick Stenvar the first time I married him.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know what happened but Aerin doesn't follow us, I heard you get him as a free follower with her, but he isn't there when I take her. From what I read Mjoll and Stenvar are some of the best fighters, I let Mjoll go because she kept killing people I was brawling with so I have Lydia just to carry my stuff, I have her in good armor but with a crap weapon so I still get the XP, I'm surprised she hasn't died yet especially since I brought her to Blackreach and before I've lost her when she fell off one of the tall buildings and I could never find her body? That's always the worst because I always use them as a mule to carry all my crap. XD Once I get a decent computer I'm getting the hot vampire chick as a wife, I've seen good things. =D
> 
> Here's a really funny guide I found for Spouses that I used to pick Stenvar the first time I married him.



Lol I use Lydia as a pack mule as well, I have a mod that makes followers invincible so that helps me during dungeons. Ohh yes Serana she's lovely, I also have a mod that makes her a nord preset so I can play using her face/hair.

When you get to play it on PC I recommend adorable females mod and a body mod like Seraphim. Makes all the females extra gorgeous including your character.

I'll check out the link now .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Lol I use Lydia as a pack mule as well, I have a mod that makes followers invincible so that helps me during dungeons. Ohh yes Serana she's lovely, I also have a mod that makes her a nord preset so I can play using her face/hair.
> 
> When you get to play it on PC I recommend adorable females mod and a body mod like Seraphim. Makes all the females extra gorgeous including your character.
> 
> I'll check out the link now .



Yeah I really can't wait to play on PC for the mods and the better graphics, but I'll have to get used to a new format for playing as I've never played on a computer before. I wish Fallout had more mele options because I am HORRIBLE at shooting/aiming especially at moving things so shooter games are out of the question. 

I do two-handed in Skyrim and I'm pretty much a BAMF, my favorite is when it cuts to a death scene where I throw my hammer over their neck and headbang them to death. XD The decapitation is pretty fun too. Oh and when I Dragonrend a dragon down to kill them it will do a death scene where my character jumps on their head to kill them and it's pretty rad too. 

I just fail so hard with the arrows, I've been trying to get better especially since my sneak is so good (I am a khajiit) and I can get the bonus for the sneak kill and I will wait for them to be pretty still and shoot them but I miss like 80% of the time then they see me. I did however get a really cool kill the other day in a cave where there was a high-up rope bridge and an archer shooting at me, I got her with an arrow and she back flipped off the bridge, and her body disappeared. The death animations or even when they die in a funny position are my favorites, I had a mage I killed that just kind of leaned against the wall still standing and it was super funny. (I laughed for way too long tbh)


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I really can't wait to play on PC for the mods and the better graphics, but I'll have to get used to a new format for playing as I've never played on a computer before. I wish Fallout had more mele options because I am HORRIBLE at shooting/aiming especially at moving things so shooter games are out of the question.
> 
> I do two-handed in Skyrim and I'm pretty much a BAMF, my favorite is when it cuts to a death scene where I throw my hammer over their neck and headbang them to death. XD The decapitation is pretty fun too. Oh and when I Dragonrend a dragon down to kill them it will do a death scene where my character jumps on their head to kill them and it's pretty rad too.
> 
> I just fail so hard with the arrows, I've been trying to get better especially since my sneak is so good (I am a khajiit) and I can get the bonus for the sneak kill and I will wait for them to be pretty still and shoot them but I miss like 80% of the time then they see me. I did however get a really cool kill the other day in a cave where there was a high-up rope bridge and an archer shooting at me, I got her with an arrow and she back flipped off the bridge, and her body disappeared. The death animations or even when they die in a funny position are my favorites, I had a mage I killed that just kind of leaned against the wall still standing and it was super funny. (I laughed for way too long tbh)



That link was funny, good summary of the spouses .

I'm the opposite I'm pretty good with bows and stealthy killings especially on my bosmer, also magic on certain builds, but using swords or hammers I usually end up getting very low health quickly. There's a light sabre mod I've used though and my skill is improving just because it's so much fun to hit people with . My partner plays on PC almost exclusively but I like consoles, you can connect a console controller to a PC which helped me. Although these days I have to limit my PC play due to it making me feel unwell, like car sickness feeling.

Lol death animations can be hilarious, that does sound awesome. There's a guy on YouTube, TheScatsbury, that makes really funny videos with mods and stuff called Skyrim Randomness I highly recommend watching. This one had a pretty funny death scene.

Edit: whoops just realised the vid I linked contained a few swears and idk what we can link to here so removed, but it was part 7 fyi.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> That link was funny, good summary of the spouses .
> 
> I'm the opposite I'm pretty good with bows and stealthy killings especially on my bosmer, also magic on certain builds, but using swords or hammers I usually end up getting very low health quickly. There's a light sabre mod I've used though and my skill is improving just because it's so much fun to hit people with . My partner plays on PC almost exclusively but I like consoles, you can connect a console controller to a PC which helped me. Although these days I have to limit my PC play due to it making me feel unwell, like car sickness feeling.
> 
> Lol death animations can be hilarious, that does sound awesome. There's a guy on YouTube, TheScatsbury, that makes really funny videos with mods and stuff called Skyrim Randomness I highly recommend watching. This one had a pretty funny death scene.



Aww, I wish I could watch that here but it's blocked, I'll have to check it out at home, I don't know if it's the same person so not, but my and my boyfriend watched a ton of videos of these guys going mods, they always spawn a million chickens to blow up at the end of each video. The funniest video was a Thomas the Train mod where it's the opening scene and it's Thomas instead of Alduin so instead of the roar it's the train toot and it's seriously so hilarious. I love watching mod videos, even the super extra ones where they change and re-texture everything, even if the quality isn't awesome it's still rad someone put in the work, like there was a jungle/dinosaur one, so the wolves were raptors and the saber-cats were tigers and stuff like that it was really cool.

That sucks that you get sick off the PC, I only play Skyrim when we have the living room open for the big screen because my eyes are bad, so if I try playing on our small tv I can't really read anything in the game. Have you played Elder Scrolls Online yet? I hear mixed things about it, but it would be so fun to play with real people I think. I got my game start with Baldur's Gate and RuneScape and I think that's why I like Skyrim so much, but it was always so much funner playing with real people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also one of my favorite glitches ever that I've encountered is when I had a dragon attack Riften and then for a good month his body would not leave, and it would most of the time be doing the weird "jiggly" thing where it's twitching a ton. He didn't even turn into bones, I still got his soul but he stayed fleshy. His body would move positions all around Riften each time I would return there, sometimes he'd be laying across a roof with his foot hanging over the side kicking back and fourth, and he even went down into the little waterway once, and my fave was when he was crammed into the graveyard, although it made it difficult to get to the Thieves Guild. I was kind of sad when he finally disappeared cause he stayed for a really long time.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww, I wish I could watch that here but it's blocked, I'll have to check it out at home, I don't know if it's the same person so not, but my and my boyfriend watched a ton of videos of these guys going mods, they always spawn a million chickens to blow up at the end of each video. The funniest video was a Thomas the Train mod where it's the opening scene and it's Thomas instead of Alduin so instead of the roar it's the train toot and it's seriously so hilarious. I love watching mod videos, even the super extra ones where they change and re-texture everything, even if the quality isn't awesome it's still rad someone put in the work, like there was a jungle/dinosaur one, so the wolves were raptors and the saber-cats were tigers and stuff like that it was really cool.
> 
> That sucks that you get sick off the PC, I only play Skyrim when we have the living room open for the big screen because my eyes are bad, so if I try playing on our small tv I can't really read anything in the game. Have you played Elder Scrolls Online yet? I hear mixed things about it, but it would be so fun to play with real people I think. I got my game start with Baldur's Gate and RuneScape and I think that's why I like Skyrim so much, but it was always so much funner playing with real people.



Aw yeah hope you can watch, I removed the link but it is part 7 . Ohh ill have to check those out, the Thomas mod sounds like one of Trainwiz's their mods are incredible, can be funny and are well designed. I recommend the Wheels of Lull, Aethernautics and blackreach railroad especially. I enjoy mod videos as well it's fun to watch others creations.

Yeah I'm not sure why it happens I've tried changing settings and we have a great gaming PC set up but I just feel really sick after a while playing on it. 

I do play Elder Scrolls online, I played first on PC but the sickness feeling kept me away so now I play on PS4. It is fun I'm a member of a guild and I have grouped with people but mainly I play alone. For a multiplayer game there are a lot of quests that are done single player.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Aw yeah hope you can watch, I removed the link but it is part 7 . Ohh ill have to check those out, the Thomas mod sounds like one of Trainwiz's their mods are incredible, can be funny and are well designed. I recommend the Wheels of Lull, Aethernautics and blackreach railroad especially. I enjoy mod videos as well it's fun to watch others creations.
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure why it happens I've tried changing settings and we have a great gaming PC set up but I just feel really sick after a while playing on it.
> 
> I do play Elder Scrolls online, I played first on PC but the sickness feeling kept me away so now I play on PS4. It is fun I'm a member of a guild and I have grouped with people but mainly I play alone. For a multiplayer game there are a lot of quests that are done single player.



Yeah I heard that, and someone said there were a lot of bots too, but that was closer to it's release so idk if it's still a problem. I don't know if I would want a whole group but it'd be fun to be able to play with like 1-2 people, I don't know if you ever played Baldur's Gate but it was like split screen multi-player and you could resurrect your team mate during boss battles and stuff which was really nice, if they made a new Baldur's I'd totally play it, same kind of feel as Skyrim, medieval kind of thing with all sorts of monsters and different player classes with special skills for each kind, doing missions for people and little side quests for random NPC's. 

My friend wanted me to play Guild Wars but it seems a little too "magic" based for me, I hate using magic in Skyrim, like I use it when I need to but I rarely use it unless it's quest specific. I think again because you kind of have to aim more and I'm just so trash at aiming, I'd rather swing my hammer around and beat everyone.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I heard that, and someone said there were a lot of bots too, but that was closer to it's release so idk if it's still a problem. I don't know if I would want a whole group but it'd be fun to be able to play with like 1-2 people, I don't know if you ever played Baldur's Gate but it was like split screen multi-player and you could resurrect your team mate during boss battles and stuff which was really nice, if they made a new Baldur's I'd totally play it, same kind of feel as Skyrim, medieval kind of thing with all sorts of monsters and different player classes with special skills for each kind, doing missions for people and little side quests for random NPC's.
> 
> My friend wanted me to play Guild Wars but it seems a little too "magic" based for me, I hate using magic in Skyrim, like I use it when I need to but I rarely use it unless it's quest specific. I think again because you kind of have to aim more and I'm just so trash at aiming, I'd rather swing my hammer around and beat everyone.



I haven't seen any bots for quite a while and I'm not sure they'd be able to on PS4 but I could be wrong. Yeah when I say group its at most 4 people for me, usually just me and someone else and it's only for a little while. You can revive teammates with crystals but I've usually had a healer in the group I'm with. I've not played Balder's gate but it sounds cool, I think I'd enjoy it. There's lots of that kind of thing in ESO.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> I haven't seen any bots for quite a while and I'm not sure they'd be able to on PS4 but I could be wrong. Yeah when I say group its at most 4 people for me, usually just me and someone else and it's only for a little while. You can revive teammates with crystals but I've usually had a healer in the group I'm with. I've not played Balder's gate but it sounds cool, I think I'd enjoy it. There's lots of that kind of thing in ESO.



Yeah it's probably really helpful to have a healer. But that's why I like how in Skyrim you can heal yourself as soon as you get low and how it like pauses for you basically to do so, if you catch it on time, I usually just listen for the heart beat noise or whatever and then down my White Phial so most of my deaths are falls XD, probably because I am too lazy to find the actual trail to wherever and decide to scale a mountain. I would die a lot more on ESO that's for sure. What's your favorite things to collect in the game? I honestly keep so much stuff and tell myself "I'll sell it later" but I never get around to it, or I sell like a handful to one person and get too lazy to go to other stores once they run out of money... so I have collected a TON of stuff. I really love collecting the gems and random OOAK objects, like the things you have to steal for the thieves guild... I kind of stole that stuff back, I love the Eyes of the Falmer cause they like flash rainbow colors, I tossed them and all of my hoarded gemstones into the troughs in the basement of Proudspire Manor on my first game but sadly that save is gone. =[ It was super cool. I also had that bee in a jar as well as I think a torchbug which are pretty cool. I also like the neat weapons like Sanguin's Rose and the Ghost weapons.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah it's probably really helpful to have a healer. But that's why I like how in Skyrim you can heal yourself as soon as you get low and how it like pauses for you basically to do so, if you catch it on time, I usually just listen for the heart beat noise or whatever and then down my White Phial so most of my deaths are falls XD, probably because I am too lazy to find the actual trail to wherever and decide to scale a mountain. I would die a lot more on ESO that's for sure. What's your favorite things to collect in the game? I honestly keep so much stuff and tell myself "I'll sell it later" but I never get around to it, or I sell like a handful to one person and get too lazy to go to other stores once they run out of money... so I have collected a TON of stuff. I really love collecting the gems and random OOAK objects, like the things you have to steal for the thieves guild... I kind of stole that stuff back, I love the Eyes of the Falmer cause they like flash rainbow colors, I tossed them and all of my hoarded gemstones into the troughs in the basement of Proudspire Manor on my first game but sadly that save is gone. =[ It was super cool. I also had that bee in a jar as well as I think a torchbug which are pretty cool. I also like the neat weapons like Sanguin's Rose and the Ghost weapons.



You can use potions in ESO like Skyrim but they have a cool down so you need to time healing right. I hoard everything , I love collecting books, enchanted weapons and the bee in a jar type things as well. I put the broken gem pieces in those troughs in Proudspire lol, very nice to look at. That's the one thing I really dislike about ESO you can't display things in houses like that, only furniture you buy/build. In Skyrim I like to display my treasures.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 3, 2017)

mjoll is my best bae and while aerin doesn't really come with her as a permanent follower when you fast travel sometimes he'll just randomly appear with her, it's kinda cute actually (but she's mine so he should back off)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> You can use potions in ESO like Skyrim but they have a cool down so you need to time healing right. I hoard everything , I love collecting books, enchanted weapons and the bee in a jar type things as well. I put the broken gem pieces in those troughs in Proudspire lol, very nice to look at. That's the one thing I really dislike about ESO you can't display things in houses like that, only furniture you buy/build. In Skyrim I like to display my treasures.



Honestly the funnest part is spending FOREVER trying to steadily get it to go onto a shelf or in the trough with the gems XD I've been meaning to collect more books, like the Argonian Maid books, I've read them all, but I like that you can actually fill your shelves, but books are the first thing I drop when I get over-cumbered so I always forget to collect them again when I see them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> mjoll is my best bae and while aerin doesn't really come with her as a permanent follower when you fast travel sometimes he'll just randomly appear with her, it's kinda cute actually (but she's mine so he should back off)



Lots of people kind of... murder him cause he's too clingy. XD But yeah she's pretty badass, I'm trying to circulate my followers because omg I get so tired of their dialog. Like yeah Grimsever is so cool Mjoll... even though its a pretty bad weapon and I had to kill a centurion for it... mhm. Oh your mom taught you how to sword fight... so interesting. YES I KNOW YOU CAN CARRY A GOOD BIT OF GEAR JUST TAKE ALL MY ORE! IF YOU'RE ITCHING FOR A FIGHT SO OFTEN MAYBE YOU NEED A TOPICAL CREAM OR SOMETHING HOLY CRAP


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Honestly the funnest part is spending FOREVER trying to steadily get it to go onto a shelf or in the trough with the gems XD I've been meaning to collect more books, like the Argonian Maid books, I've read them all, but I like that you can actually fill your shelves, but books are the first thing I drop when I get over-cumbered so I always forget to collect them again when I see them!



That's something I love about Skyrim over Oblivion, the ability to actually use bookshelves. I love displaying books, I may or may not have done that in alphabetical order . I read them when I find them. The DLC dragonborn added in so many cool books and easier access to rarer Skyrim books. I use a mod that changes all the book covers to unique beautiful designs as well so my shelves look extra nice. I maybe a bit obsessed with the books yeah.. 

I do keep trying to put things on shelves, I usually collect a statue of Dibella and put it on my mantle place in Proudspire and she won't fall off usually, the eye of the Falmer as well. Also I like putting fruit in bowls, idk I'm weird.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lots of people kind of... murder him cause he's too clingy. XD But yeah she's pretty badass, I'm trying to circulate my followers because omg I get so tired of their dialog. Like yeah Grimsever is so cool Mjoll... even though its a pretty bad weapon and I had to kill a centurion for it... mhm. Oh your mom taught you how to sword fight... so interesting. YES I KNOW YOU CAN CARRY A GOOD BIT OF GEAR JUST TAKE ALL MY ORE! IF YOU'RE ITCHING FOR A FIGHT SO OFTEN MAYBE YOU NEED A TOPICAL CREAM OR SOMETHING HOLY CRAP



Lol, I wish you could tell followers to be quite for a while. Mute button maybe .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm actually genuinely excited about Skyrim VR even though I don't have means to play it. It just seems so awesome, but I'd end up running into stuff IRL while running from stuff attacking me. XD Also I am definitely getting a laptop now, since my desktop took a crap the one time I wanted to play it in months... So now I'm for sure getting a laptop for my stuff and I've been putting it off too long anyways. Can't wait for Skyrim with mods and with Legendary finally!


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm actually genuinely excited about Skyrim VR even though I don't have means to play it. It just seems so awesome, but I'd end up running into stuff IRL while running from stuff attacking me. XD Also I am definitely getting a laptop now, since my desktop took a crap the one time I wanted to play it in months... So now I'm for sure getting a laptop for my stuff and I've been putting it off too long anyways. Can't wait for Skyrim with mods and with Legendary finally!



Yeah I can't justify buying any more copies of skyrim, I already own 5 across various platforms plus the steam upgrade  it does look cool on VR though. 

What laptop are you looking to get? You're going to love the mods they really help keep Skyrim interesting after all these years.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah I can't justify buying any more copies of skyrim, I already own 5 across various platforms plus the steam upgrade  it does look cool on VR though.
> 
> What laptop are you looking to get? You're going to love the mods they really help keep Skyrim interesting after all these years.



I'm probably going to get one of the moderately priced ASUS models. I don't want to spend a fortune for one of the really huge beefy ones, especially since I'm not going to be gaming on it constantly.

I own two copies for far so I have room to grow! Don't know if I will be getting a switch or not because for just BOTW and Skyrim it's not worth it. And since my boyfriend has a PS3 right now that we use for everything it would be logical to move on to the 4 but idk yet.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm probably going to get one of the moderately priced ASUS models. I don't want to spend a fortune for one of the really huge beefy ones, especially since I'm not going to be gaming on it constantly.
> 
> I own two copies for far so I have room to grow! Don't know if I will be getting a switch or not because for just BOTW and Skyrim it's not worth it. And since my boyfriend has a PS3 right now that we use for everything it would be logical to move on to the 4 but idk yet.



Ah cool, yeah if you're only going to be casual gaming on it it makes sense.

Switch is cool but I agree unless you plan to use it for more games it wouldn't be worth it. My family are gamers so I'm happy to share my systems with them and a Switch is worth it for us.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Ah cool, yeah if you're only going to be casual gaming on it it makes sense.
> 
> Switch is cool but I agree unless you plan to use it for more games it wouldn't be worth it. My family are gamers so I'm happy to share my systems with them and a Switch is worth it for us.



Yeah, for the most part my boyfriend and I are the only gamers in the house, my mom used to be so we got her a PS3 before we got hers but hers was the super tiny memory one so I ended up getting a second one for my boyfriend and I with a beefy memory. We've been wanting to get a Wii for a while cause we both really like the sports and usually guitar hero on the Wii works a lot better than the PS3. But with all these new consoles coming out and us not having tons of throw away money we can't pin down what we'd want to pool our money into. We'll probably end up getting some new console next year. Hopefully by them Bethesda gives a new Elder Scrolllllllls!


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, for the most part my boyfriend and I are the only gamers in the house, my mom used to be so we got her a PS3 before we got hers but hers was the super tiny memory one so I ended up getting a second one for my boyfriend and I with a beefy memory. We've been wanting to get a Wii for a while cause we both really like the sports and usually guitar hero on the Wii works a lot better than the PS3. But with all these new consoles coming out and us not having tons of throw away money we can't pin down what we'd want to pool our money into. We'll probably end up getting some new console next year. Hopefully by them Bethesda gives a new Elder Scrolllllllls!



Wii sports was so much fun, I have great memories of me and my friend playing the boxing while my dad laughed in the background at how silly we looked . I used Wii fit as well to help with my balance and they had this running game which was cool. I like music games,  I had Gitaroo man on PS2 but I've never played guitar hero. It looks fun though. You can probably get a Wii on eBay quite reasonably priced.

We need a new Elder Scrolls, but apparently they aren't even working on a new one yet. Hopefully it won't be many more years.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 17, 2017)

ohmygod I was completely obsessed with skyrim when it first came out in 2011, I played it almost every day. I wish I had a ps4 or xbox so I could play SE. The graphics look a lot better on the new version. I love all the elder scrolls games.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Wii sports was so much fun, I have great memories of me and my friend playing the boxing while my dad laughed in the background at how silly we looked . I used Wii fit as well to help with my balance and they had this running game which was cool. I like music games,  I had Gitaroo man on PS2 but I've never played guitar hero. It looks fun though. You can probably get a Wii on eBay quite reasonably priced.
> 
> We need a new Elder Scrolls, but apparently they aren't even working on a new one yet. Hopefully it won't be many more years.



Yeah I hope it doesn't take too long for them to give us another Elder Scrolls, but I wonder if that means they're working on another Fallout cause that'd be mean. =[ We've waited soooo long! I really want to get the set of the old Elder Scrolls because I never played them and I want to ride on one of the cute Striders and meet old M'aiq.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dmt said:


> ohmygod I was completely obsessed with skyrim when it first came out in 2011, I played it almost every day. I wish I had a ps4 or xbox so I could play SE. The graphics look a lot better on the new version. I love all the elder scrolls games.



That's why I'm glad I got it on steam when it was on sale for $15 for the Legendary, because now it comes with the remaster for free! Sooo looking forward to the different new towns and the new improved graphics and of course mods, because all I've been able to play thus far is Vanilla on the PS3. I'm hoping it will be different enough to feel like a somewhat new game for me. >.<


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 18, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I hope it doesn't take too long for them to give us another Elder Scrolls, but I wonder if that means they're working on another Fallout cause that'd be mean. =[ We've waited soooo long! I really want to get the set of the old Elder Scrolls because I never played them and I want to ride on one of the cute Striders and meet old M'aiq.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I have to say I did enjoy Morrowind and Oblivion quests more than Skyrim's, I have copies of Morrowind goty on PC and oblivion on Xbox 360 and PS3 (shared copy). You should totally get the PC box set of Elder Scrolls Anthology, I have it and it's such a worthwhile purchase . It contains all five old Elder Scrolls main games from Arena to Skyrim and the various DLC's on disks and physical maps for each game and it cost me around ?20 new. I think they still have it for sale on Amazon.

I heard they want to work on other projects and not just be known as the company the does Elder Scrolls/Fallout . I'm really into Online right now so it's not so bad but a new single player would be awesome.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah I have to say I did enjoy Morrowind and Oblivion quests more than Skyrim's, I have copies of Morrowind goty on PC and oblivion on Xbox 360 and PS3 (shared copy). You should totally get the PC box set of Elder Scrolls Anthology, I have it and it's such a worthwhile purchase . It contains all five old Elder Scrolls main games from Arena to Skyrim and the various DLC's on disks and physical maps for each game and it cost me around ?20 new. I think they still have it for sale on Amazon.
> 
> I heard they want to work on other projects and not just be known as the company the does Elder Scrolls/Fallout . I'm really into Online right now so it's not so bad but a new single player would be awesome.



Yeah I'll definitely have to check out the anthology, I have it on my wishlist, so who knows maybe someone will get it for me for my birthday!(I should have my computer by then...hopefully) Was playing a bit this weekend. And did the Galdur amulet quest, which I hate! Stupid dude shouting me around like a ragdoll! Also finally went to Volunruud to start the Emperor quest which is tedious as all heck too, I think I am going to TRY to use my werewolf form this time to do a lot of the killing, but I'm not looking forward to being shoved in mother's coffin again... I love most of the "main" quests but I try to space them out and do a lot of smaller quests in between.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2017)

Any Xbox One Skyrim players here who are experienced with mods. I've been following guides and spending hours upon hours working on my load orders even going to the point of starting a whole new save.

https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimmods/comments/6k5ycv/load_order_help_i_organized_it/

It just feels like such a waste to put all these mods together only to have my game crash. I'm at the point of giving up. It's just becoming too much of a hassle to enjoy the mods when my game keeps consistently crashing.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I'll definitely have to check out the anthology, I have it on my wishlist, so who knows maybe someone will get it for me for my birthday!(I should have my computer by then...hopefully) Was playing a bit this weekend. And did the Galdur amulet quest, which I hate! Stupid dude shouting me around like a ragdoll! Also finally went to Volunruud to start the Emperor quest which is tedious as all heck too, I think I am going to TRY to use my werewolf form this time to do a lot of the killing, but I'm not looking forward to being shoved in mother's coffin again... I love most of the "main" quests but I try to space them out and do a lot of smaller quests in between.



I do enjoy doing the dark brotherhood quests in Skyrim and was happy to see Lucien Lachance return from Oblivion days but I felt older games had more interesting quest lines. Idk might just be me. you're right though that amulet one was tedious. Hopefully you can get the anthology soon  it really is cool.



DarkDesertFox said:


> Any Xbox One Skyrim players here who are experienced with mods. I've been following guides and spending hours upon hours working on my load orders even going to the point of starting a whole new save.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimmods/comments/6k5ycv/load_order_help_i_organized_it/
> 
> It just feels like such a waste to put all these mods together only to have my game crash. I'm at the point of giving up. It's just becoming too much of a hassle to enjoy the mods when my game keeps consistently crashing.



I'm no expert on mods but I can post my Xbox load order if it helps, I've rarely had problems with crashing and it's all been quite a smooth experience. Have you been deleting mods at all? Sometimes some mods have scripts that they  leave on your save even once the mod is deleted though I'm not sure if that would cause crashing so much as take up your space.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> I'm no expert on mods but I can post my Xbox load order if it helps, I've rarely had problems with crashing and it's all been quite a smooth experience. Have you been deleting mods at all? Sometimes some mods have scripts that they  leave on your save even once the mod is deleted though I'm not sure if that would cause crashing so much as take up your space.



In my first file I was deleting and moving stuff all over the place and didn't realize how much that affected the game. Since then, I've started a new game with a fresh, organized list of mods and as far as the guide I've been following, shows, there doesn't appear to be conflicts with anything on my list. I _do_ have a few mods that are not on the guide though. When I started this save, I did a hard reset with everything I've downloaded, organized the mods by category beforehand, and made sure nothing conflicted.

I know it takes time to write all of the load order down so you don't have to. I do like referencing off of people's load orders to help with mine so if you feel like it I'd appreciate it. If not, don't worry about it.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 29, 2017)

I've attempted to get into it (vanilla and with mods) but never could. Just never drew me in like Morrowind and Oblivion did. I plan to give the HD version a shot once the modders have it sorted out, with it being 64 bit it should solve a lot of stability issues the game has.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> I do enjoy doing the dark brotherhood quests in Skyrim and was happy to see Lucien Lachance return from Oblivion days but I felt older games had more interesting quest lines. Idk might just be me. you're right though that amulet one was tedious. Hopefully you can get the anthology soon  it really is cool.


I was a bit worried because it was sold out last week but it's back up on amazon, so hopefully someone will love me enough to get it for me for my birthday next month once I have my computer. =D And I saw the maps and stuff it comes with which look really cool! Been playing it less now on PS3 because I kind of want to "save" it for when I get my laptop which should be in a little over a week, once I get my check in!!! =D I'm so excited, I'm on one of the FB pages and I've been looking at mods people have been suggesting that improve the game a whole lot so I'm stoked to try them, and to have the DLC too and better graphics, I'm just really excited, so I'm like, putting myself off Vanilla, played for like 2 minutes the other day, did one mini-quest and I was like, MEH. I just want that BETTER Skyrim. (And I'm excited to be able to have a real laptop again jfc it's been forever!)


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 30, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> In my first file I was deleting and moving stuff all over the place and didn't realize how much that affected the game. Since then, I've started a new game with a fresh, organized list of mods and as far as the guide I've been following, shows, there doesn't appear to be conflicts with anything on my list. I _do_ have a few mods that are not on the guide though. When I started this save, I did a hard reset with everything I've downloaded, organized the mods by category beforehand, and made sure nothing conflicted.
> 
> I know it takes time to write all of the load order down so you don't have to. I do like referencing off of people's load orders to help with mine so if you feel like it I'd appreciate it. If not, don't worry about it.



It's not a problem, I have the list written for myself in my phone notes anyway. Idk if this is order is what's advised but it's always worked for me, some mods have since been deleted and if I couldn't see the name properly they are just marked as deleted mods. I also have more than the Beth limit allows because I downloaded them before the limit was in place. As I said before I've never had many problems.



Spoiler: my load order



Unofficial patch
Campfire 
Frostfall
Menu replacer (doesn't affect anything in game just changes title menu)
No borders Solstheim
Merchant death prevention
Hearthfire attacks disabled 
Better Riften performance 
Vampires suck: no attacks in towns
Bring out your dead
Relationship dialogue overhaul 
Oblivious horses
Girly animation 
Girly animation shared
Faster get up stand up animation
Lore and gender heights
Concentrated vanilla magic
Hearthfire multiple adoptions 
The Paarthurnax dilemma 
Lampposts of Skyrim
Death Star 1 and 2 moons
Christmas Lanterns 
Shadowmarks 
Shezire's old hroldan town
Riverwood reborn
Winterhold rebuilt 
Whistling mine (village expansion)
Darkwater crossing (village expansion)
Helarchen creek
Iverstead (village expansion)
Shor's stone (village expansion)
Kynesgrove (village expansion)
Karthwasten (village expansion)
Soljund's Sinkhole (village expansion)
Gildergreen regrown 
Small Breezehome animal pens
Better Tel Mithryn
Expanded carriage service
Dawnguard tweaks
Septimus Signus outpost overhaul
Corpses of Septimus Signus
Hunt: Dragon skulls 
The forgotten City
The Temple of time Kokiri's Valley
Clockwork
The Wheels of Lull
Aethernautics: A space travel mod
Delves of the stone legion
Blackreach railroad
Dragon under Whiterun
Insanity Clause: A Christmas quest
Storefront
Jiub's Opus & Arvak's skull quest markers
Stones of Barenziah quest markers
Pastel map markers
Populated lands, roads, paths
Kissing, immersive lovers comfort
Share your meal
Super simple bathing
Master the summit
Become a bard
Equippable tomes
Equippable tomes campfire edition
Elsweyr imports
Saerileth choice: models and texture jewellery 
Vivid weathers
Lush overhaul
Manor roads
Better farmhouse wood
Realistic water two
Dracula vampire Lord transformation
Hello Darkness
Cheat room
Sheogorath's cheat menu
Spawn any npc 
Infinite chest
Dwarven luggage 
Aetherium forge chest
Jarls with sleeves
Call of Trainwiz
Hermit's hideaway
Severin manor tweaks
Antennaria 
Sleeping tree sanctuary 
Volgon estate
The Scarlett - a buildable ship
Princess Proudspire manor
Proudspire manor balcony
Blackthorn - a buildable town
Magical college of winterhold 
Skyrim pizza
Warming houses
Bee hives
Mannequin stay put
Summon valedeer 
Birds of Skyrim
Skybirds 
Birds and flocks
Curious birds of Skyrim
Frost Giants
The four horsemen 
Purification of Skyrim
Grey cowl of Nocturnal
Color patches remove
Beast Skeletons 
Silt Strider mounts
Festive Flight
Unicorn SE
Friends in Skyrim
Fluffin's followers Winston
Jareth follower
Niall follower
Riordan follower
Taliesin follower
Dwemer dogs companions
Meeko is a husky
Plague doctor outfit (inc follower)
Blaze of even tide
Cats kingdom
My home is your home
Austin's spell pack
FE Snow elf magic
Left hand rings
Useable giants club
Sky cutter
Magicka sabres 
Eimar's edge 
Ghosu Auriel's crossbow & sword
Wands
LOTR weapons 
Wearable lanterns 
Dwemer light cube
Wizard hats
Earring of godly unburden
Skaal Santa suit
(3 armor's that have since been deleted by the author)
Hex fiend armory 
Shadowrend 
Night walker armor
(Deleted item)
Particle field
Fate weapons and armor
Seraphim dark Lilith 
Musketeer (outfit and gun)
Musketeer animation
Archmage robes to psijic 
Dwemer goggles and scouter
Cloaks and capes
Ashara paragon jewellery 
Seraphim lady vaermina robes
Ashara romantic outfit
Seraphim leere armor 
Nocturnal's clothes
Animated dragon and feather wings
Kynareth's crown
Equipable horns
Seraphim thunderbird armor
Seraphim vanilla armor converter
Serana and Valerica hairstyle
Serana Nordic female preset
KS hairdos lite
Skyrim eyebrows
Seraphim female body replacer
Adorable females
Natural eyes
Warpaints 
RS children overhaul
Alternate start: live another life



I actually use more mods on Xbox than I ever did on PC.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I was a bit worried because it was sold out last week but it's back up on amazon, so hopefully someone will love me enough to get it for me for my birthday next month once I have my computer. =D And I saw the maps and stuff it comes with which look really cool! Been playing it less now on PS3 because I kind of want to "save" it for when I get my laptop which should be in a little over a week, once I get my check in!!! =D I'm so excited, I'm on one of the FB pages and I've been looking at mods people have been suggesting that improve the game a whole lot so I'm stoked to try them, and to have the DLC too and better graphics, I'm just really excited, so I'm like, putting myself off Vanilla, played for like 2 minutes the other day, did one mini-quest and I was like, MEH. I just want that BETTER Skyrim. (And I'm excited to be able to have a real laptop again jfc it's been forever!)



I'm excited for you , you're going to have a blast!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> It's not a problem, I have the list written for myself in my phone notes anyway. Idk if this is order is what's advised but it's always worked for me, some mods have since been deleted and if I couldn't see the name properly they are just marked as deleted mods. I also have more than the Beth limit allows because I downloaded them before the limit was in place. As I said before I've never had many problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always laugh at how everyone debugs the mannequins. They're nightmare fuel and I think that enhanced the game a bit for me, because I almost DIED upon first entering Proudspire from that door. One that someone suggested was the 'true heights" mod where the characters are all more to the Lore classification of sizes, which sounds rad, but I'm already terrified of giants, even though at my level I can walk up and hit them in the shin twice and they die, but STILL my memories of rag-dolling are fresh and I hate it so much, so I'm just imagining HORRIFYINGLY tall giants and I don't know if I'm ready for that. XD
Definitely want to make it so the vampires can't come murder all the towns people too cause that would such to lose all the merchants.


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I always laugh at how everyone debugs the mannequins. They're nightmare fuel and I think that enhanced the game a bit for me, because I almost DIED upon first entering Proudspire from that door. One that someone suggested was the 'true heights" mod where the characters are all more to the Lore classification of sizes, which sounds rad, but I'm already terrified of giants, even though at my level I can walk up and hit them in the shin twice and they die, but STILL my memories of rag-dolling are fresh and I hate it so much, so I'm just imagining HORRIFYINGLY tall giants and I don't know if I'm ready for that. XD
> Definitely want to make it so the vampires can't come murder all the towns people too cause that would such to lose all the merchants.



Lol yes they are so creepy , I wanted because I downloaded mod houses with many mannequins and didn't want a terrifying army marching about. Oh that sounds like the mod I have lore and gender heights, it's funny to see tiny male Bosmer. 

Yeah I have merchant death prevention as well, it annoys me when they die especially quest related ones. The spawn any NPC is helpful if you can't find someone as well as it brings them to your location, the mod also has a goodies chest with interesting spells.

I would also highly recommend relationship dialogue overhaul, vastly improves the experience with unused lines and stops you hearing the same lines over and over. And Corpses of Septimus Signus, small mod that adds the required bodies for the blood harvest outside his door. Useful time saver and no one dies.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Lol yes they are so creepy , I wanted because I downloaded mod houses with many mannequins and didn't want a terrifying army marching about. Oh that sounds like the mod I have lore and gender heights, it's funny to see tiny male Bosmer.
> 
> Yeah I have merchant death prevention as well, it annoys me when they die especially quest related ones. The spawn any NPC is helpful if you can't find someone as well as it brings them to your location, the mod also has a goodies chest with interesting spells.
> 
> I would also highly recommend relationship dialogue overhaul, vastly improves the experience with unused lines and stops you hearing the same lines over and over. And Corpses of Septimus Signus, small mod that adds the required bodies for the blood harvest outside his door. Useful time saver and no one dies.



Oh man yeah that Septimus thing will be awesome, I hate traveling over everywhere, especially trying to find bandits with the right blood because I'm Blood-Kin so I have to find them outside of their little forts/holds or whatever you'd call them. And yeah for sure getting some dialogue mods, and the mods that bring the things they didn't include in the final game, like the stuff they had in the early concepts like the big town signs and capes and stuff, a guy made a huge list like yours on the FB group and I saved it because I wanted to be able to go back to it, he had a lot of the same stuff you have on yours. I definitely want to get your pretty book mod cause I also like having full bookshelves but they all look so similar. A LOT of my mods are probably going to be aesthetic stuff too, I can't wait for non-Vanilla. I'm jazzed! My boyfriend is going to be so jealous, he's like a kid, so when he sees me playing he's like "aw man i want to play now." so he'll be stuck with Vanilla while I play on the computer but I'll of course have to SHARE lol


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh man yeah that Septimus thing will be awesome, I hate traveling over everywhere, especially trying to find bandits with the right blood because I'm Blood-Kin so I have to find them outside of their little forts/holds or whatever you'd call them. And yeah for sure getting some dialogue mods, and the mods that bring the things they didn't include in the final game, like the stuff they had in the early concepts like the big town signs and capes and stuff, a guy made a huge list like yours on the FB group and I saved it because I wanted to be able to go back to it, he had a lot of the same stuff you have on yours. I definitely want to get your pretty book mod cause I also like having full bookshelves but they all look so similar. A LOT of my mods are probably going to be aesthetic stuff too, I can't wait for non-Vanilla. I'm jazzed! My boyfriend is going to be so jealous, he's like a kid, so when he sees me playing he's like "aw man i want to play now." so he'll be stuck with Vanilla while I play on the computer but I'll of course have to SHARE lol



Lol yes you'll probably have to fight for it , yeah the cloaks and capes mod is great and should have been in the game anyway imo, Skyrim is freezing why wouldn't they have capes lol, especially the guards. I currently have a white fur cape, white fur backpack (comes with campfire I think and basically adds carrying capacity and helps with aesthetics because it displays your tent, cooking pot, torch and you can add a devine amulet and have that amulets effect added to your character so you can free up your necklace space for something else. Mine currently has a amulet of Talos) and a lantern on my Bosmer and she looks adorable. Plus it helps with frostfall.

Sadly I had to delete my book mod on Xbox to free space and now I can't download it again due to Beth changing the rules and capping the mod limit to 150. I still have it on PC if I ever can play that again though and it really is beautiful.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 30, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> It's not a problem, I have the list written for myself in my phone notes anyway. Idk if this is order is what's advised but it's always worked for me, some mods have since been deleted and if I couldn't see the name properly they are just marked as deleted mods. I also have more than the Beth limit allows because I downloaded them before the limit was in place. As I said before I've never had many problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm amazed you have all of that and it works out. I think I found the issue with that crash I had. Apparently a lot of people on the Xbox One have had crash problems surrounding Windhelm. I tried fast traveling to several major cities with no crashes. Tried fast traveling to Windhelm a couple of times and the second time it crashed. Here's my current Xbox One load order:

*LOAD ORDER*


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 30, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thank you! I'm amazed you have all of that and it works out. I think I found the issue with that crash I had. Apparently a lot of people on the Xbox One have had crash problems surrounding Windhelm. I tried fast traveling to several major cities with no crashes. Tried fast traveling to Windhelm a couple of times and the second time it crashed. Here's my current Xbox One load order:
> 
> *LOAD ORDER*



Most of them are quite small and patches or add in minor things like bee hives just adds a row of bee hives outside Honningbrew meadery (always thought it was weird that place didn't have any, I can't imagine Maven would share Goldenglow estate). but yes all work very smoothly . The only problems I ever had were a bit of lagging in Riften which a few others had but the patch sorted that out and with the build your own town mod Blackthorn I had a crashing issue when entering the player home but I think it's because I built the town all at once instead of spacing it out, doesn't have an issue on my current character.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 1, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Lol yes you'll probably have to fight for it , yeah the cloaks and capes mod is great and should have been in the game anyway imo, Skyrim is freezing why wouldn't they have capes lol, especially the guards. I currently have a white fur cape, white fur backpack (comes with campfire I think and basically adds carrying capacity and helps with aesthetics because it displays your tent, cooking pot, torch and you can add a devine amulet and have that amulets effect added to your character so you can free up your necklace space for something else. Mine currently has a amulet of Talos) and a lantern on my Bosmer and she looks adorable. Plus it helps with frostfall.
> 
> Sadly I had to delete my book mod on Xbox to free space and now I can't download it again due to Beth changing the rules and capping the mod limit to 150. I still have it on PC if I ever can play that again though and it really is beautiful.



The backpack does seem really helpful especially with the second necklace, I always wear Talos because I am a stickler for getting all those things you have to shout over to. But I got a really neat health one that add a TON of health so I have been carrying it but I always forget to switch them out. I can't wait to find some really pretty mods. I really want to be able to add an open chest in my house so I can toss my jewels in it, I just saw a stuck open chest (it wasn't usable as a chest) in some wizard place the other day and I never knew they existed so now I NEED one to fill with my jewel hoard!


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The backpack does seem really helpful especially with the second necklace, I always wear Talos because I am a stickler for getting all those things you have to shout over to. But I got a really neat health one that add a TON of health so I have been carrying it but I always forget to switch them out. I can't wait to find some really pretty mods. I really want to be able to add an open chest in my house so I can toss my jewels in it, I just saw a stuck open chest (it wasn't usable as a chest) in some wizard place the other day and I never knew they existed so now I NEED one to fill with my jewel hoard!



Yes that would be cool to have displayed in your house . Another great mod for traveling and storage is the Dwarven luggage, link to the PC one http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/6320/?. I wouldn't be without it and it's very Terry Pratchett.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yes that would be cool to have displayed in your house . Another great mod for traveling and storage is the Dwarven luggage, link to the PC one http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/6320/?. I wouldn't be without it and it's very Terry Pratchett.



Oh my god, he's so cute! I would totally give him a name and everything. That's super cool! It'd be nice to be able to carry extra stuff there instead of having a massive chest filled with everything I own in Whiterun.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh my god, he's so cute! I would totally give him a name and everything. That's super cool! It'd be nice to be able to carry extra stuff there instead of having a massive chest filled with everything I own in Whiterun.



He is awesome, it's nice to have all my items stored in the chest rather than carrying everything. Plus he'll jump into fights but you can tell him not to, he has several commands including picking any home you own as his home and he will stay there.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> He is awesome, it's nice to have all my items stored in the chest rather than carrying everything. Plus he'll jump into fights but you can tell him not to, he has several commands including picking any home you own as his home and he will stay there.



Aww, he's like a little dog! That is my favorite thing about Shadowmere, though I will probably make him un-killable when I get my PC, I love how we'll fast travel and he'll just be like fighting everything around us, I love it. I know there are some neat mod horses, but I am just in love with Shadowmere so I don't think I could part with him. Have you downloaded any of the additional town mods? They seem really extensive and I'd love to have more than just what the DLC brings, because like I said I want it to "feel" like a new game, and I'll especially enjoy new quests and storylines and I see on the nexus site there are some really neat towns you can add to the game, I'm just worried about how well they work.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww, he's like a little dog! That is my favorite thing about Shadowmere, though I will probably make him un-killable when I get my PC, I love how we'll fast travel and he'll just be like fighting everything around us, I love it. I know there are some neat mod horses, but I am just in love with Shadowmere so I don't think I could part with him. Have you downloaded any of the additional town mods? They seem really extensive and I'd love to have more than just what the DLC brings, because like I said I want it to "feel" like a new game, and I'll especially enjoy new quests and storylines and I see on the nexus site there are some really neat towns you can add to the game, I'm just worried about how well they work.



I have oblivious horses mod which makes then not jump into fights and be ignored by enemies I think, really helps save money on horse costs . I really like Shadowmere too, I think there's a mod that changes them to the Oblivion model (girl, immortal, extra strength I think).

I have quite a few town mods, most are expansions of existing areas or places that were in previous games or lore but not in vanilla Skyrim. One I really like is Old Hroldan town mod, it adds a whole village with shops around the tavern originally there and greatly expands the tavern. There's also a few quests, property for sale and an underground area. You can also enter certain property through windows which is neat. Blackthorn build your own town is also great and adds a large house for you, animals, shops, tavern, guard barracks and stables etc and you can hire npc's to work and live there.

The forgotten City is a fantastic mod, really well done and adds a new area and quests as does Falskaar, adds a large map area with a good main quest and side quests, player home and is great on PC. I'd also recommend Clockwork just because I love it, the house and story are just amazing.

Also I'd recommend RS children overhaul, it changes all the children in game (modded children need patches if available) and they actually look different to each other https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QLtqByeLNC8.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 7, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> I have oblivious horses mod which makes then not jump into fights and be ignored by enemies I think, really helps save money on horse costs . I really like Shadowmere too, I think there's a mod that changes them to the Oblivion model (girl, immortal, extra strength I think).
> 
> I have quite a few town mods, most are expansions of existing areas or places that were in previous games or lore but not in vanilla Skyrim. One I really like is Old Hroldan town mod, it adds a whole village with shops around the tavern originally there and greatly expands the tavern. There's also a few quests, property for sale and an underground area. You can also enter certain property through windows which is neat. Blackthorn build your own town is also great and adds a large house for you, animals, shops, tavern, guard barracks and stables etc and you can hire npc's to work and live there.
> 
> ...



I'll have to check those out, and yeah I'm for sure getting kid mods when and if I decide on getting a kid once I get a house, I hate that they all look the same because I hate Braith and whoever the Jarl's evil son is called, they make me hate ALL the other kids since they look the same.

Just got my check today so once it goes through I'm going to get whichever laptop I decide on and I'm STOKED. Like there goes my productivity on my days off. XD


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 8, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'll have to check those out, and yeah I'm for sure getting kid mods when and if I decide on getting a kid once I get a house, I hate that they all look the same because I hate Braith and whoever the Jarl's evil son is called, they make me hate ALL the other kids since they look the same.
> 
> Just got my check today so once it goes through I'm going to get whichever laptop I decide on and I'm STOKED. Like there goes my productivity on my days off. XD



Yeah she's a little brat but her parents are kind of dismissive of her so I feel a bit bad for her. Bullies often have bad home lives I guess they were trying to get at. I like her appearance better with the RS children mod because she's actually dark skinned like her parents, always wondered why they made a Redguard child so pale. There's also a few mods that add in elven children and I think beast races as well which is cool.

Nice!  make sure to let us know when you're up and running with it and enjoying modded adventures in Skyrim. Seriously I can't play without mods now they just make everything so much nicer looking and interesting. My partner is a PC gamer with a pretty nice set up but he mostly plays Star Wars Old Republic MMO and Civilisation games. He did get the same anthology of Elder Scrolls games as me and Dragon Age Origins digitally which I've been encouraging him to play but it's difficult with his work to find time. If you want to play disks btw you might need a separate drive, I don't think most come with CD/DVD drives anymore.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah she's a little brat but her parents are kind of dismissive of her so I feel a bit bad for her. Bullies often have bad home lives I guess they were trying to get at. I like her appearance better with the RS children mod because she's actually dark skinned like her parents, always wondered why they made a Redguard child so pale. There's also a few mods that add in elven children and I think beast races as well which is cool.
> 
> Nice!  make sure to let us know when you're up and running with it and enjoying modded adventures in Skyrim. Seriously I can't play without mods now they just make everything so much nicer looking and interesting. My partner is a PC gamer with a pretty nice set up but he mostly plays Star Wars Old Republic MMO and Civilisation games. He did get the same anthology of Elder Scrolls games as me and Dragon Age Origins digitally which I've been encouraging him to play but it's difficult with his work to find time. If you want to play disks btw you might need a separate drive, I don't think most come with CD/DVD drives anymore.



Yeah, I found one with a Disc Drive, but I'm going to do some last minute comparison and if it's worth it I might get the one without the drive and the extra fan. But I think that's just so silly, I do have Skyrim digitally on Steam so it wont be a problem to play, but I have Sims on physical discs and i for sure want to play that more too. And yes! I'm going to keep posting here and talk about my modding adventures! Glad to have people to talk to about it who still play, the only conversations you can find about it these days are people *****ing about it on the Switch because of paid mods and stuff. So it's nice to have someone to talk to who plays still. =D

And I know the feeling of not enough time. I work 40hrs a week, and night shift so it will be fun trying to find time, especially since I'm starting online classes soon. BUT I WILL FIND TIME.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 8, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, I found one with a Disc Drive, but I'm going to do some last minute comparison and if it's worth it I might get the one without the drive and the extra fan. But I think that's just so silly, I do have Skyrim digitally on Steam so it wont be a problem to play, but I have Sims on physical discs and i for sure want to play that more too. And yes! I'm going to keep posting here and talk about my modding adventures! Glad to have people to talk to about it who still play, the only conversations you can find about it these days are people *****ing about it on the Switch because of paid mods and stuff. So it's nice to have someone to talk to who plays still. =D
> 
> And I know the feeling of not enough time. I work 40hrs a week, and night shift so it will be fun trying to find time, especially since I'm starting online classes soon. BUT I WILL FIND TIME.



Yeah loads of my games are physical copies from back when I played more on PC, partner and I both had disk versions of ESO as well. I'm more with consoles now and I do prefer owning the disks. I don't really like being forced to go digital which is what it feels like tbh. 

Yeah same here hours are brutal especially my partner he is doing 13 hours today . Lol yes you can always find time for gaming .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah loads of my games are physical copies from back when I played more on PC, partner and I both had disk versions of ESO as well. I'm more with consoles now and I do prefer owning the disks. I don't really like being forced to go digital which is what it feels like tbh.
> 
> Yeah same here hours are brutal especially my partner he is doing 13 hours today . Lol yes you can always find time for gaming .



I told my boyfriend that he was going to wake up on our days off and see me wide eyed pounding energy drinks at 4am still playing. XD I'll probably have to control and pace myself cause I probably would end up playing all night if I had the chance to. And yeah it seems like they are doing stuff digitally more and more, which could suck if you lost the pass code to something like steam or whatever game site. Like I have a lot of digital expansions for Sims on origin, like two on amazon and then multiple physical discs including the base game, so it would suck to lose my expansions if i was to get locked out. But yeah more games are all about DLC as well, like the base games are crappy without the DLC and you can't play online without DLC "maps" or passes, it kind of sucks that everything turning into that. =[


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I told my boyfriend that he was going to wake up on our days off and see me wide eyed pounding energy drinks at 4am still playing. XD I'll probably have to control and pace myself cause I probably would end up playing all night if I had the chance to. And yeah it seems like they are doing stuff digitally more and more, which could suck if you lost the pass code to something like steam or whatever game site. Like I have a lot of digital expansions for Sims on origin, like two on amazon and then multiple physical discs including the base game, so it would suck to lose my expansions if i was to get locked out. But yeah more games are all about DLC as well, like the base games are crappy without the DLC and you can't play online without DLC "maps" or passes, it kind of sucks that everything turning into that. =[



Yeah it seems a lot of PC games come as a code in a box and I just prefer having a disc. Yeah I remember Sims base without expansions lol, they are basic. My favourite is still Sims 2 and I had fun using and making mods with it. I tried 3 but I didn't really like the extra paywall for hair styles and clothing. Companies are getting really greedy for sure.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 10, 2017)

Idk why this posted twice.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 14, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah it seems a lot of PC games come as a code in a box and I just prefer having a disc. Yeah I remember Sims base without expansions lol, they are basic. My favourite is still Sims 2 and I had fun using and making mods with it. I tried 3 but I didn't really like the extra paywall for hair styles and clothing. Companies are getting really greedy for sure.



Yeah it's kind of a bummer for sure. But I got my laptop last night! Only got as far as downloading stuff onto it not really playing much of anything so far. But I downloaded Skyrim and I'm looking forward to trying it out maybe in the morning after work. Just by the time I got everythign downloaded onto it I was too pooped and had to go to sleep. XD


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah it's kind of a bummer for sure. But I got my laptop last night! Only got as far as downloading stuff onto it not really playing much of anything so far. But I downloaded Skyrim and I'm looking forward to trying it out maybe in the morning after work. Just by the time I got everythign downloaded onto it I was too pooped and had to go to sleep. XD



Nice! Hope you're enjoying it . Idk if this mod made it to the updated version of Skyrim yet but an Altmer intrigue was a great mod as well and there's loads of haunted house/horror type mods about on PC if you're into spooky stuff. And now beyond Skyrim is starting to come out it makes me want to try PC again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Nice! Hope you're enjoying it . Idk if this mod made it to the updated version of Skyrim yet but an Altmer intrigue was a great mod as well and there's loads of haunted house/horror type mods about on PC if you're into spooky stuff. And now beyond Skyrim is starting to come out it makes me want to try PC again.



I'm definitely into spooky stuff! Still haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet, because I turned on my PC this morning and it was like "hey we're going to update for an hour, hope you didn't want to use this computer!" so by the time it was done i was ready for bed XD I'm going to try starting it up today for sure cause i just want to see it working, before i try mods and everything. and i kind of want to see how it feels playing with a mouse and keyboard before i buy a controller for it.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm definitely into spooky stuff! Still haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet, because I turned on my PC this morning and it was like "hey we're going to update for an hour, hope you didn't want to use this computer!" so by the time it was done i was ready for bed XD I'm going to try starting it up today for sure cause i just want to see it working, before i try mods and everything. and i kind of want to see how it feels playing with a mouse and keyboard before i buy a controller for it.



Ah that sucks, it's taunting you at this point I think . Yeah its recommended that you have mod free saves as well as modded in case of corruptions, nexus mod installer was great to help with load order (it's different way around to consoles) but I haven't used it since the updated Skyrim. I personally prefer controller but it's what you're most comfortable with. When I got my Xbox one it was an elite and came with the special elite controller which is actually great for PC use with it's extra buttons, my fianc? who usually prefers mouse and keyboard basically stole it lol. It's a bit pricy on its own but there's cheaper versions.


----------



## Zogabog (Jul 15, 2017)

Haven't played it in a while but the last time i did without mods,  I lost on those Dragon Lord masks 

Been meaning to play again and get all the Dragon masks. Unfortunately Overwatch and mass effect have taken up my time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Ah that sucks, it's taunting you at this point I think . Yeah its recommended that you have mod free saves as well as modded in case of corruptions, nexus mod installer was great to help with load order (it's different way around to consoles) but I haven't used it since the updated Skyrim. I personally prefer controller but it's what you're most comfortable with. When I got my Xbox one it was an elite and came with the special elite controller which is actually great for PC use with it's extra buttons, my fianc? who usually prefers mouse and keyboard basically stole it lol. It's a bit pricy on its own but there's cheaper versions.



Yeah I am probably going to us a controller, tried with WASD today and it's really confusing, plus my lapdesk I use to play doesn't have a ton of room for mouse movement. I feel like I could get use to it and I like the click to hit a lot more, it seems a lot faster. The opening scene was a bit glitchy and my mouse was moving pretty slow, maybe because it's wireless? But I got through the opening really fast and got to Whiterun already before saving this morning. So I can tell it works really well, I can already tell a huge difference in the scenery from it getting a Re-Master but I am already looking forward to downloading some Mods to make it even prettier. My boyfriend said he's worried if I get the texture and aesthetic mods that all I'll do is wander around looking at everything. Like I already do that, it's a big part of the game to me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zogabog said:


> Haven't played it in a while but the last time i did without mods,  I lost on those Dragon Lord masks
> 
> Been meaning to play again and get all the Dragon masks. Unfortunately Overwatch and mass effect have taken up my time.



I think on my PS3 save I have like 5 of them or something. The one that is near the wall of power and dragon is usually the first one I get, can't remember which one, I know it's on like an icy cliff because the damn dude goes all over avoiding my hits! I need to make that one of my priorities for sure getting them all. I just hate the priests SO MUCH, I always try my best to back them into a corner where they can't dart away since I use mostly 2 handed weapons.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 16, 2017)

Zogabog said:


> Haven't played it in a while but the last time i did without mods,  I lost on those Dragon Lord masks
> 
> Been meaning to play again and get all the Dragon masks. Unfortunately Overwatch and mass effect have taken up my time.



That sucks , did they glitch? I did go out of my way to get them on Xbox 360, I think there was an achievement I can't remember rn, but it was a pain to find them.

Mass Effect is cool , always loved the series. Andromeda had problems but patches have helped and I didn't mind the story so much tbh. It's a shame the series was put on hold.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I am probably going to us a controller, tried with WASD today and it's really confusing, plus my lapdesk I use to play doesn't have a ton of room for mouse movement. I feel like I could get use to it and I like the click to hit a lot more, it seems a lot faster. The opening scene was a bit glitchy and my mouse was moving pretty slow, maybe because it's wireless? But I got through the opening really fast and got to Whiterun already before saving this morning. So I can tell it works really well, I can already tell a huge difference in the scenery from it getting a Re-Master but I am already looking forward to downloading some Mods to make it even prettier. My boyfriend said he's worried if I get the texture and aesthetic mods that all I'll do is wander around looking at everything. Like I already do that, it's a big part of the game to me!



Yes updated graphics are a great improvement over the original, with mods like lush overhaul, vivid weathers and improved wood you'll be admiring for hours  I do that as well lol. I used wireless mouse without issue when I had to but it could have just been a bit lagging on start up, it's happened to me on a few new games. Alternative start live another life is great if you want a few characters without going through the initial start up, it lets you pick a start and then continue the main quest in a different way later.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yes updated graphics are a great improvement over the original, with mods like lush overhaul, vivid weathers and improved wood you'll be admiring for hours  I do that as well lol. I used wireless mouse without issue when I had to but it could have just been a bit lagging on start up, it's happened to me on a few new games. Alternative start live another life is great if you want a few characters without going through the initial start up, it lets you pick a start and then continue the main quest in a different way later.



That sounds pretty cool. I made a Khajiit, again. A female one... again... I feel so bad but I don't like how the other ones really look! I mean, I could probably make a sexy Nord lady but I just love the kitties so much. XD Not going to do any mods until my days off, cause I want to have time to figure it all out and decide what I want. But I am just relieved that it worked properly and everything so far, my boyfriend is already jealous too, he watched me play longingly this morning. I told him he could play if he wants but he was just like "meh..." he's such a baby. XD But I am so looking forward to new story lines and new towns!!!! I wish I could play it now!


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That sounds pretty cool. I made a Khajiit, again. A female one... again... I feel so bad but I don't like how the other ones really look! I mean, I could probably make a sexy Nord lady but I just love the kitties so much. XD Not going to do any mods until my days off, cause I want to have time to figure it all out and decide what I want. But I am just relieved that it worked properly and everything so far, my boyfriend is already jealous too, he watched me play longingly this morning. I told him he could play if he wants but he was just like "meh..." he's such a baby. XD But I am so looking forward to new story lines and new towns!!!! I wish I could play it now!



Yeah that annoyed me a bit about Skyrim, the world is so beautiful but the human and elf player characters had some strange blocky features and ugly hair styles. I modded the characters on PC and Xbone with better smooth hairstyles, skin, smoother face textures, natural eyes and better body shapes and created good looking Nords and Bosmer. Yes you'll really like the DLC's and modded stories I'm sure .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah that annoyed me a bit about Skyrim, the world is so beautiful but the human and elf player characters had some strange blocky features and ugly hair styles. I modded the characters on PC and Xbone with better smooth hairstyles, skin, smoother face textures, natural eyes and better body shapes and created good looking Nords and Bosmer. Yes you'll really like the DLC's and modded stories I'm sure .



If they made the elves more Tolkien-esc I would for sure be all over them, but I hate how they all look... =[ Like I only like their "alien" like eyes, that's their only selling point. Like what the Falmer(Snow Elves) looked like before they became what they are now were probably hot af if that statue is true to lore... And yeah the hair styles are really sad too, I'm gunna go nuts with the aesthetic mods for sure!


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If they made the elves more Tolkien-esc I would for sure be all over them, but I hate how they all look... =[ Like I only like their "alien" like eyes, that's their only selling point. Like what the Falmer(Snow Elves) looked like before they became what they are now were probably hot af if that statue is true to lore... And yeah the hair styles are really sad too, I'm gunna go nuts with the aesthetic mods for sure!



Exactly vanilla elves in Elder Scrolls are not attractive tbh but with mods you can have those Tolkien elves, there's even mods to give you Snow (Falmer) and Sea elves (Maormer) and I think deep elves (Dwemer) as playable races. 

If you ever play ESO character design is so much better, nice hair and face styles and more edit options for face and body. Even Orcs and Dunmer can look beautiful. I wish we could have Maormer playable races in it as they look really nice in game, maybe a future expansion will bring that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Exactly vanilla elves in Elder Scrolls are not attractive tbh but with mods you can have those Tolkien elves, there's even mods to give you Snow (Falmer) and Sea elves (Maormer) and I think deep elves (Dwemer) as playable races.
> 
> If you ever play ESO character design is so much better, nice hair and face styles and more edit options for face and body. Even Orcs and Dunmer can look beautiful. I wish we could have Maormer playable races in it as they look really nice in game, maybe a future expansion will bring that.



They do look really nice. And I'm on the fence about ESO cause I don't know if I have time to dedicate to it, I mean if i find people to play with i would feel bad not being able to be on consistently.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> They do look really nice. And I'm on the fence about ESO cause I don't know if I have time to dedicate to it, I mean if i find people to play with i would feel bad not being able to be on consistently.



In my experience being around only really matters if you're going for PVP content or pushing for emperor (and idk how anyone has time to do that as it takes literally 24/7 play for about a week I think) if you join guilds to trade or be social no one is around all the time. I play a few hours in the evenings and weekends when I can just because I enjoy it, it currently takes up all my gaming time though other games are shelved.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> In my experience being around only really matters if you're going for PVP content or pushing for emperor (and idk how anyone has time to do that as it takes literally 24/7 play for about a week I think) if you join guilds to trade or be social no one is around all the time. I play a few hours in the evenings and weekends when I can just because I enjoy it, it currently takes up all my gaming time though other games are shelved.



I have it on my wishlist, and since it's so cheap right now on amazon I wouldn't be surprised if I get it for my birthday, but we'll see, if I don't I might buy it for myself, I just can't buy things on my wishlist right meow since it's my birth month and people have started buying things off it already.  But I mean, it definitely seems like fun, and if you say the customizing options are good that makes me want to even more, because I will spend forever making a character. My friend wants me to join Guild Wars, I don't know if you've played that but I'm tempted...


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have it on my wishlist, and since it's so cheap right now on amazon I wouldn't be surprised if I get it for my birthday, but we'll see, if I don't I might buy it for myself, I just can't buy things on my wishlist right meow since it's my birth month and people have started buying things off it already.  But I mean, it definitely seems like fun, and if you say the customizing options are good that makes me want to even more, because I will spend forever making a character. My friend wants me to join Guild Wars, I don't know if you've played that but I'm tempted...



Aw cool I hope you get a lot of cool games and stuff for your bday , here's a video of customisation https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnH5kqxwTQ I really like the expanded options it has. Since the Morrowind expansion recently a new class, Warden has been added that's not in the video and to play an imperial you needed the imperial edition (I got this on PC, collectors edition came with an awesome Molag Bal statue which I have on display) or you can unlock imperial with crowns in game if you really want to play as one, have the imperial horse and have imperial designs on your weapons and armor. One thing to keep in mind before you buy is that it isn't like Skyrim where any race could be anything, player races have strengths and weaknesses with builds and armor does need repairing like it did back in Oblivion. But it's fun, it's massive and there's so much to do and people are generally nice and happy to help new players.

I haven't played Guild Wars, someone recommended it to me but tbh the only MMO I've played properly is ESO, I tried SWTOR and Destiny but couldn't get into them. Maybe I will try Guild Wars in August, more free time then.


----------



## SnowyParker (Jul 17, 2017)

I play weekly. I also have a permadeath let's play currently going on on my channel. I honestly don't know how long it will last because my character; Duncan, could die any episode...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Aw cool I hope you get a lot of cool games and stuff for your bday , here's a video of customisation https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnH5kqxwTQ I really like the expanded options it has. Since the Morrowind expansion recently a new class, Warden has been added that's not in the video and to play an imperial you needed the imperial edition (I got this on PC, collectors edition came with an awesome Molag Bal statue which I have on display) or you can unlock imperial with crowns in game if you really want to play as one, have the imperial horse and have imperial designs on your weapons and armor. One thing to keep in mind before you buy is that it isn't like Skyrim where any race could be anything, player races have strengths and weaknesses with builds and armor does need repairing like it did back in Oblivion. But it's fun, it's massive and there's so much to do and people are generally nice and happy to help new players.
> 
> I haven't played Guild Wars, someone recommended it to me but tbh the only MMO I've played properly is ESO, I tried SWTOR and Destiny but couldn't get into them. Maybe I will try Guild Wars in August, more free time then.



OOO! That statue is so cool! And yeah those customization options look great as well as the graphics. I hope if I do get it that I find some neat people to play with, I'd love to get some in game friends, maybe that will persuade me to play more if I have that to look forward to. 

I've only seen like a tiny sliver of Guild Wars and to me it seemed interesting, there was an event where my friend and like 12 others were all standing around some huge monster boss and they were all beating him up together so it was fun to watch. I might try it out, but I don't know, I'd have to figure out when I'd be able to play with my friend.

Once I get more into the games and stuff I'm thinking about streaming or making videos because my computer comes with software that helps you with all that so it's really neat. And I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OOO! That statue is so cool! And yeah those customization options look great as well as the graphics. I hope if I do get it that I find some neat people to play with, I'd love to get some in game friends, maybe that will persuade me to play more if I have that to look forward to.
> 
> I've only seen like a tiny sliver of Guild Wars and to me it seemed interesting, there was an event where my friend and like 12 others were all standing around some huge monster boss and they were all beating him up together so it was fun to watch. I might try it out, but I don't know, I'd have to figure out when I'd be able to play with my friend.
> 
> Once I get more into the games and stuff I'm thinking about streaming or making videos because my computer comes with software that helps you with all that so it's really neat. And I've always wanted to do that.



Nice! I've only made short videos before on PC and like one on PS4, If you do stream or make videos let me know , I'll often watch YouTube videos of my favourite games when I'm unable to play and I have watched other people's streaming on PS4/PC before. I think you can do it on Xbone as well but I haven't tried. 

There are great people on there generally, friendly communities overall and the ESO forums and sub reddits have guild sign ups and people offering free vampire or werewolf bites (don't pay for these or buy them from the crown store if you do play, plenty of people will bite for free It's how I got bites and I also always bite for free. You can get a bite from specific NPC's in high level areas as well but it's quicker to ask for a bite from someone) or you can look in game, people are always advertising guilds in chat. It's a shame that the servers are all separate on ESO or I'd play with you but each platform has it's own servers and I've invested to much in the NA PS4 server to switch back now . I play NA because my friends do but also tbh I prefer how quite it is during the times I can play with my EU timezone. It's nice that you can pick your server.

I think I'd enjoy guild wars so I probably will try it in August. Have to try PC again at some point plus I miss my unlimited mods on PC Skyrim.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Nice! I've only made short videos before on PC and like one on PS4, If you do stream or make videos let me know , I'll often watch YouTube videos of my favourite games when I'm unable to play and I have watched other people's streaming on PS4/PC before. I think you can do it on Xbone as well but I haven't tried.
> 
> There are great people on there generally, friendly communities overall and the ESO forums and sub reddits have guild sign ups and people offering free vampire or werewolf bites (don't pay for these or buy them from the crown store if you do play, plenty of people will bite for free It's how I got bites and I also always bite for free. You can get a bite from specific NPC's in high level areas as well but it's quicker to ask for a bite from someone) or you can look in game, people are always advertising guilds in chat. It's a shame that the servers are all separate on ESO or I'd play with you but each platform has it's own servers and I've invested to much in the NA PS4 server to switch back now . I play NA because my friends do but also tbh I prefer how quite it is during the times I can play with my EU timezone. It's nice that you can pick your server.
> 
> I think I'd enjoy guild wars so I probably will try it in August. Have to try PC again at some point plus I miss my unlimited mods on PC Skyrim.



I'll probably join a server on a different time setting as I would most likely be doing most of my stuff during the middle of the night/early morning for my time zone because that's when I am up for work naturally so I stay up on my days off as well so it'd be beneficial to join somewhere where people will naturally be playing those times. That's nice that people give those bites out, I hate when people try to sell things that are easily obtainable for free.

I know how hard it is shuffling between games, for me right now ACNL is kind of on the shelf because now I'm all over my computer. And I know it's just going to get worse once I get Skyrim going with the mods, and possibly other games, so my 3DS is out of the picture pretty much. I always feel bad about it, like I even feel bad because I'm basically abandoning my PS3 Skyrim too after all that work.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'll probably join a server on a different time setting as I would most likely be doing most of my stuff during the middle of the night/early morning for my time zone because that's when I am up for work naturally so I stay up on my days off as well so it'd be beneficial to join somewhere where people will naturally be playing those times. That's nice that people give those bites out, I hate when people try to sell things that are easily obtainable for free.
> 
> I know how hard it is shuffling between games, for me right now ACNL is kind of on the shelf because now I'm all over my computer. And I know it's just going to get worse once I get Skyrim going with the mods, and possibly other games, so my 3DS is out of the picture pretty much. I always feel bad about it, like I even feel bad because I'm basically abandoning my PS3 Skyrim too after all that work.



Yeah you have a choice of NA or EU which is cool, there's many options for chatting as well so you'll meet lots of people in no time. Yeah a few years ago some people were trying to scam other players with bites, people would pay like 50k + a bite and sometimes the person wouldn't even bite them just run away with the gold, some people would also kill off the NPC spawns capable of turning players so they could have the monopoly. These days there's lots of vampire and werewolf players and both are available in the crown store, these skip the related quests though I think, but you shouldn't have to pay anything like I said many will offer you a bite if you go to the shrines.

I'm like that rn with ACNL, I try to play my main town everyday but my side towns are neglected. I hardly play anything now but make time for ESO on PS4 and my main town. My PC hasn't been turned on in ages and my other consoles are gathering dust. You can always go back though, sometimes it's nice to just play vanilla Skyrim and you might keep your PS3 copy for that . I'll go back to my other stuff eventually, I'm due holiday at some point lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 21, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah you have a choice of NA or EU which is cool, there's many options for chatting as well so you'll meet lots of people in no time. Yeah a few years ago some people were trying to scam other players with bites, people would pay like 50k + a bite and sometimes the person wouldn't even bite them just run away with the gold, some people would also kill off the NPC spawns capable of turning players so they could have the monopoly. These days there's lots of vampire and werewolf players and both are available in the crown store, these skip the related quests though I think, but you shouldn't have to pay anything like I said many will offer you a bite if you go to the shrines.
> 
> I'm like that rn with ACNL, I try to play my main town everyday but my side towns are neglected. I hardly play anything now but make time for ESO on PS4 and my main town. My PC hasn't been turned on in ages and my other consoles are gathering dust. You can always go back though, sometimes it's nice to just play vanilla Skyrim and you might keep your PS3 copy for that . I'll go back to my other stuff eventually, I'm due holiday at some point lol.



So I tried playing more with the WASD and Mouse and I think my mouse is a bit laggy with games because I was trying to use it to draw on an online game and it was laggy there too so I don't think it's Skyrim lagging it. So I am going to order myself a controller to play because while I like how fast the WASD is the laggy mouse kills it for me, I could probably just get a wired mouse and it would probably work better but I think I'd just be more comfortable with a controller? I don't know I might just get both and see which I prefer.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 22, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I tried playing more with the WASD and Mouse and I think my mouse is a bit laggy with games because I was trying to use it to draw on an online game and it was laggy there too so I don't think it's Skyrim lagging it. So I am going to order myself a controller to play because while I like how fast the WASD is the laggy mouse kills it for me, I could probably just get a wired mouse and it would probably work better but I think I'd just be more comfortable with a controller? I don't know I might just get both and see which I prefer.



Yeah could be, sometimes wireless mouse can lag badly. Yeah try both see what works for you as I said I personally like controllers better for comfort but you can be a bit limited with them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah could be, sometimes wireless mouse can lag badly. Yeah try both see what works for you as I said I personally like controllers better for comfort but you can be a bit limited with them.



So I totally bought a gaming mouse and it works better but I also got a controller and I am going to try setting up for Skyrim. AND for my birthday I got ESO! So I'm excited to try it out, my mom also bought me a cooling pad which is really awesome, and it's red like the lights on my computer, and my mouse lights up red too, but I couldn't find a nice red controller so it's blue which bums me out a bit. I NEED MATCHING EVERYTHING! but I still haven't put any mods on, I think I will work on that over the next few days that I have off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Yeah could be, sometimes wireless mouse can lag badly. Yeah try both see what works for you as I said I personally like controllers better for comfort but you can be a bit limited with them.



So I totally bought a gaming mouse and it works better but I also got a controller and I am going to try setting up for Skyrim. AND for my birthday I got ESO! So I'm excited to try it out, my mom also bought me a cooling pad which is really awesome, and it's red like the lights on my computer, and my mouse lights up red too, but I couldn't find a nice red controller so it's blue which bums me out a bit. I NEED MATCHING EVERYTHING! but I still haven't put any mods on, I think I will work on that over the next few days that I have off.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 31, 2017)

Wait.... people are discussing ESO on here? If I had known that, I would have posted on here a while back. Though in saying that, I haven't touched ESO or Skyrim, for that matter, in months. I love the world and lore for the series as a whole, and the designs and views are breathtaking.

However, my PC is showing it's age, and crashes with Skyrim... and I think I ended up playing too much ESO, that I got bored of it, despite not finishing the main quests.


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I totally bought a gaming mouse and it works better but I also got a controller and I am going to try setting up for Skyrim. AND for my birthday I got ESO! So I'm excited to try it out, my mom also bought me a cooling pad which is really awesome, and it's red like the lights on my computer, and my mouse lights up red too, but I couldn't find a nice red controller so it's blue which bums me out a bit. I NEED MATCHING EVERYTHING! but I still haven't put any mods on, I think I will work on that over the next few days that I have off.



Nice! You're going to have a blast . I'm the same I like everything matching lol , my computer hasn't been used in a very long time now because I prefer tablets/mobile/consoles and would need an upgrade but I had matching colours on all my gaming gear. My fianc?'s PC is an awesome right up to date gaming set up and he has black/red colours on everything it looks so cool. I swear he loves that thing more than anyone lol. I think you'll like ESO :3, and good luck modding!



KnightsSorrow said:


> Wait.... people are discussing ESO on here? If I had known that, I would have posted on here a while back. Though in saying that, I haven't touched ESO or Skyrim, for that matter, in months. I love the world and lore for the series as a whole, and the designs and views are breathtaking.
> 
> However, my PC is showing it's age, and crashes with Skyrim... and I think I ended up playing too much ESO, that I got bored of it, despite not finishing the main quests.



Yeah lol, I play on PS4/Xbox one (Skyrim) these days though partly because last time I played on PC I got a kind of motion sickness problem and partly these days for convenience. I do plan to try PC again soon though. You're right the lore is awesome and the world beautiful , I'm in a guild that has photo contests for ESO and I look forward to landscape editions. I think I like that most about ESO, the people you meet and the exploring/levelling together.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 1, 2017)

I've got Skyrim for the PC, and there's so many more that I want to use... but unfortunately I can't use. I know Sony has issues with kids and copyright infringement, but I might check what mods are available for the PS4.

As for grouping and joining guilds in ESO, it's a little daunting for an introvert lol. Though I really need to get back into it. Especially given that I bought the Morrowind expansion.


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 1, 2017)

KnightsSorrow said:


> I've got Skyrim for the PC, and there's so many more that I want to use... but unfortunately I can't use. I know Sony has issues with kids and copyright infringement, but I might check what mods are available for the PS4.
> 
> As for grouping and joining guilds in ESO, it's a little daunting for an introvert lol. Though I really need to get back into it. Especially given that I bought the Morrowind expansion.



Mods for Skyrim on PS4 are very limited unfortunately, Sony doesn't allow external assets so many mods can't be used on that console and it's limited to 1GB space 100 mod limit. On Xbox one it's not as good as PC of course but at least you have external assets and many PC mods have made it onto Xbox, but you do have a limit of 5GB space and 150 mods. This is why I want to go back to PC, I have quite a few copies of this game across multiple platforms as I've mentioned before in this thread it's one of my favourites .

Lol tbh I'm kinda introverted in real life as well but I don't mind so much on games or Internet forums like this, it helps that I'm talking about a subject that's relaxing for me (gaming) and not so much personal stuff. If you ever play ESO on PS4 I have guilds and vampire/werewolf bites free for you, people in my guilds seem to be more quite than most. Morrowind was a great expansion, looking forward to future content .


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 1, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Mods for Skyrim on PS4 are very limited unfortunately, Sony doesn't allow external assets so many mods can't be used on that console and it's limited to 1GB space 100 mod limit. On Xbox one it's not as good as PC of course but at least you have external assets and many PC mods have made it onto Xbox, but you do have a limit of 5GB space and 150 mods. This is why I want to go back to PC, I have quite a few copies of this game across multiple platforms as I've mentioned before in this thread it's one of my favourites .
> 
> Lol tbh I'm kinda introverted in real life as well but I don't mind so much on games or Internet forums like this, it helps that I'm talking about a subject that's relaxing for me (gaming) and not so much personal stuff. If you ever play ESO on PS4 I have guilds and vampire/werewolf bites free for you, people in my guilds seem to be more quite than most. Morrowind was a great expansion, looking forward to future content .



I actually have it for the PS4, but I've been playing on the EU server. If crown store purchases transferred between servers, I'd be tempted to try the NA server, but I'm not sure that they do.


----------



## noxephi (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm not super deep into Skyrim, but I do enjoy it! I had a file on xbox for an Imperial thief, but then I snagged PC for 5 bucks during a summer sale. I only just started that file, and I'm doing a khajiit this time. I'm thinking about installing mods but I'm not sure what. anybody have suggestions?


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 1, 2017)

KnightsSorrow said:


> I actually have it for the PS4, but I've been playing on the EU server. If crown store purchases transferred between servers, I'd be tempted to try the NA server, but I'm not sure that they do.



Ah yeah I don't think those transfer unless you bought them from PS store (like stuff that came with DLC/expansion packs). I play NA because my friend was NA plus I like the server being less full due to time zones (I'm EU). When I played on PC I was EU server but couldn't get into it back then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



noxephi said:


> I'm not super deep into Skyrim, but I do enjoy it! I had a file on xbox for an Imperial thief, but then I snagged PC for 5 bucks during a summer sale. I only just started that file, and I'm doing a khajiit this time. I'm thinking about installing mods but I'm not sure what. anybody have suggestions?



Vivid weathers, lush overhaul, realistic waters, better farmhouse wood and anything that improves on the already great graphics to start , also mods that improve dialogue, smoother facial textures really help as vanilla faces looked a bit blocky and the hair wasn't great imo this is just my preferences though . There's some great mods for book covers as well.


----------



## noxephi (Aug 1, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> Vivid weathers, lush overhaul, realistic waters, better farmhouse wood and anything that improves on the already great graphics to start , also mods that improve dialogue, smoother facial textures really help as vanilla faces looked a bit blocky and the hair wasn't great imo this is just my preferences though . There's some great mods for book covers as well.



thanks for the recs!


----------

